# Rod advice



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking at getting an Allen trout II 3-4wt sometime this holiday season. Primary use would be bass and panfish with an occasional trip up north to chase trout. Will that reel work for what I want to do with it? Could you use it for specks? And suggestions on a rod to put with it? Thanks!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Anybody? Would I be better off with a 5wt for down here?


----------



## Low_Sky (Sep 19, 2014)

For a first fly rod, I would get a 5 weight. Choosing the right rod weight has less to do with the size of fish you are after and more to do with the size and kind of flies you're fishing with. You won't be able to throw common bass flies well with a 3 or 4 weight, especially as a beginner. Bass flies are too heavy, or have too much wind resistance for the little rods. 

A 5 weight with the Allen reel will be fine for specks, but rinse that reel out with fresh water the minute you get it home from the salt. Strip all the fly line off and rinse it well too. A good red will spank you on a 5 weight, so don't go seeking them out until you know what you're doing or have a heavier rod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I've got a 5/6 Trout II & it is a SWEET reel. Used it for some stud northern pike & smallmouth all summer but haven't put it to work down here yet. I'd definitely got with a 5/6 over a 3/4.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! Thafish what rod do you have it mounted on?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wallace1 said:


> Thanks guys! Thafish what rod do you have it mounted on?


I switch it back & forth between a Redington Voyant 6WT & a Redington Voyant 8WT!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/re...&colorFamily=99&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod9713U 

What do y'all think about this rod? Have a coupon for an additional 30% off so should be somewhere around 130 when everything is said and done. Looking at the 8.5ft 5wt


----------



## Low_Sky (Sep 19, 2014)

Look for something with a moderate or moderate-fast action. These days people equate fast with "good". For a beginning caster, fast is unforgiving. A slower rod is more tolerant of newbie casting mistakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wallace1 said:


> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/re...&colorFamily=99&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod9713U
> 
> What do y'all think about this rod? Have a coupon for an additional 30% off so should be somewhere around 130 when everything is said and done. Looking at the 8.5ft 5wt


At $130, I'd definitely give it a shot! I've never casted the Torrent series, but I've loved every other Redington I've thrown.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

If U have not pulled the trigger check ebay I see that rod new there for less in 9'

forget this I just saw U have the coupon


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Would it be better for me to let them spool it with the icon line or pick up something like the rio gold?


----------

